# baby books



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

baby books for alternative families- same sex/donor etc

http://www.etsy.com/shop/loveleafbooks​


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

These are lovely, thanks for the link. Far nicer than anything we've found. Hope we need one soon. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Ahh thank you, these look great!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

todd Parr did a modern one  called 'Really Cook Baby Book" that suits whatever make up a family is x


----------

